# P4 - Sockel 478 - ASUS P4P800-VM/S - 2 GB RAM und Win 7



## ffmgls (2. Juli 2010)

Schönen Guten Abend 

ein Arbeitskollege hat mir einen gebrauchten PC für lau überlassen, den er nicht mehr brauchte.

Es handelt sich hierbei um oben genanntes System - also Pentium 4 3,0 GHz, 2 GB RAM sowie das Board ASUS P4P800-VM/S (was wohl, laut einigen Stimmen im Internet ein OEM-Board aus einem Fertig-PC ist).

Würdet ihr Windows 7 Home P. 32 auf diesem Rechner installieren? Wollte mich nochmals hier vergewissern, bevor ich loslege.

Der Rechner ist zwar schon recht alt, aber nun nicht so extrem schlecht ausgestattet. Mir einem 3,0er Pentium 4 uned 2 GB RAM sollte Win 7 doch anständig laufen oder täusche ich mich da?

Hat jemand evtl. Erfahrungen mit diesem Board oder dem Chipsatz bzhgl. Windows 7? Hoffe, dass alles erkannt wird.

Hier nochmal konkrete Daten des Boards:

Tausend Dank für eure Hilfe !

Gruss

---------------------------

ASUS MicroATX Mainboard  ModellP4P800-VM/S  Sockel478  mit Intel Pentium4 3.0 GHz   
maximal  800Mhz Busgeschwindigkeit  GrafikIntel  865G Grafikchipsatz onboard  SoundSoundkarte  AC97 kompatibel onboard  Steckplätze1x  AGP & 3x PCI Steckplätze  Speicherbänke4x DDR1 (PC2100/2700/3200), max. 4GB Arbeitsspeicher  AnschlüsseIDE  ATA100 & S-ATA 150 Controller onBoard  Netzwerk10/100Mbit  Netzwerk onboard  Schnittstellen & Anschlüsse1 x Massenspeicher - Diskettenschnittstelle - 
IDC  34-polig
1 x parallel - IEEE 1284 (EPP/ECP) - D-Sub (DB-25), 25-polig
1  x seriell - RS-232 - D-Sub (DB-9), 9-polig
1 x Display / Video - VGA  - HD D-Sub (HD-15), 15-polig
1 x Tastatur - generisch - Mini-DIN  (PS/2-Typ), 6-polig
1 x Maus - generisch - Mini-DIN (PS/2-Typ),  6-polig
4 x Hi-Speed USB 2.0 - USB Typ A, 4-polig
1 x Netzwerk -  Ethernet 10Base-T/100Base-TX - RJ-45
1 x Audio - line-In - Mini-Phone  Stereo 3.5 mm
1 x Audio - line-Out - Mini-Phone Stereo 3.5 mm
1 x  Mikrofon - Eingang - Mini-Phone 3,5 mm


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Juli 2010)

Windows 7 ist das geringst Problem! Wenn es sich wirklich um ein billig OEM-Mobo handelt wirst du Probleme bekommen die passenden Treiber dafür zu finden!
Villt findest du ja raus mit welchem es baugleich ist! ->poste mal ein Foto!

PS: Oder du besorgst dir in der Bucht ein billiges anderes Mobo 

MFG


----------



## muhmuh (25. Oktober 2010)

ffmgls schrieb:


> Schönen Guten Abend
> 
> ein Arbeitskollege hat mir einen gebrauchten PC für lau überlassen, den er nicht mehr brauchte.
> 
> ...



Und hast du das System zum laufen bekommen? Habe das Mainboard nun selber vor mir liegen und bin nun ersteinmal am schauen, welche Speicher passen könnten. Welche sind denn bei dir verbaut?

Bildes des Mainboards


----------



## MsDosFan (26. Oktober 2010)

Treiber gibts bei MaxData. Die haben das Board früher verbaut.

ftp://ftp.maxdata.de/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2010)

Das Ding hat nen i865p(oder g?) Chipsatz und braucht somit maximal Treiber für Sound (afaik auf allen P4?800 Sound-Max) und LAN (vermutlich Realtek) und die gibts einzeln und universell. (ansonsten sollten auch die der anderen P4P800 passen)

Win7 würde ich mir aber zweimal überlegen. In der Leistung dürfte es bei 2GB und Single-Core nur Nachteile bringen (P4s brauchen kein auf Hyperthreading optimiertes Betriebssystem. Mangels Anzahl ist es unmöglich, Threads auf überlastete virtuelle Kerne zu legen, wärend physische idlen).
Ich selbst hab bis vor 2 Jahren XP auf ner P4C800E/3,4EE Kombi genutzt - war damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden. ("Will it play Crysis?": Yes! Zumindest die Demo @Mid, wenn man ne HD3850 reinbaut)


Edit: Ach da steht ja -G. Afaik gibts bei Intel aber auch universelle Grafiktreiber, wenn du die Onboardlösung nutzen willst. (was mir nicht sinnvoll erscheint. Northwood oder gar Prescott sind mangels Stromsparmechanismen nicht für non-Spiele-Zweitsysteme zu empfehlen und Intelgrafik mangels Leistung und Kompatibilität nicht zum Spielen)


----------

